# Some Christmas/New Years pics



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Me and Charlie, my sister and her Chihuahua pup, she is the sweetest.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Remi would NOT sit still to get pictures so we didn't get many of her, and none of them came out very good.. Hopefully next year she will be calmed down enough to get a few good ones!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh so cute and a very pretty tree as well. Everybody has a coat.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! The ugly Christmas sweater is tradition in our family, so of course the dogs had to join in!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhhh my nephews had an ugly sweater party when they were in college. Made a Christmas card out of it, it was so funny I still after 3 years have it on the frig.


----------

